# Hydraulic hand pump



## willy8888 (Oct 17, 2004)

Anyone ever use a hydraulic hand pump found on Northern Tools website for plow equipmemt.







1959 Willys Jeep Super Huricane Engine


----------



## EskiePages (Nov 9, 2004)

Are you referring to those "porta power" type kits? Where they have the hand pump and then you can run hose out and mount the rams where you need?

If so, I'd like to hear input on this as well.

I'm setting up a T5 on a Jeep pickup right now, so can't comment on the porta powers, but have wondered about them myself.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

*Hand pump hytdrulic's*

Northern does sell a hand hydrulic pump,from what I gather they are for log spliter's,and home made project's such as lawn tractor dump trailer,but one they sell say's it will lift up to 10,000lbs.I was going to get one for a old one ton dump,at one point becouse I didn't have the $$ for a electric deal,and my dump body needed to hual mulch right away so I was looking for a quick easy way out temporarly.Let me know how they work if yea get one!


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

The more weight you have it set up for the slower it is. If you wanted to lift 10,000 lb 1 foot it would probably take you 5 minutes. and that is a lot of pumping.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

You would not split many logs either with a hand pump. I think it would be quicker and easier with a big hammer and a wedge or two.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

*Hand pump hydrulic*

Not if yea had 3 back surgery's.I belive in PTO hydrulic's,or electric hydulic's.Would be good for a press though.


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

*Can be done*

We used a hand pump setup on our model A Ford. It was a big old Blackhawk pump bolted to the passenger floor. It had a big old shifter handle that you pumped back and forth and a small lever for the valve. I can't remember but I don't think it took more than 10 pumps to get it up enough to move around. I don't see any reason a porta power hand pump wouldn't run a lift cylinder other than the fluid reservoir may not have enough volume. The porta power pumps would need a way to make the pumping an easier direction as they pump up & down not back and forth. You could probably bolt it to a heavy board or plate and lay it on the front seat. You would probably be stuck with manual angle. I don't see any easy way to run turn cylinders.


----------



## willy8888 (Oct 17, 2004)

The more info. I have seen here and elsewhere I beleive it is possible. I had a plow dealer look at my set up. I have a single cylinder that requires a 1/4 inch hose with a reducer to hook up to the Northern hand pump. The pump could be mounted on inside of truck. It was recommended to have pump set slopping down with hose on low end, this will keep air on the high end and make pumping somewhat easier. All my jeep plow parts are now being modified (welded) to adapt to the f150. I will post here how the hand pump worked. I am only plowing my own driveway.


----------

